# baclofen



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

I just read a new study that says showed baclofen to be very effective against GERD. Has anyone tried it?Pete


----------



## Imagica (Jan 14, 2001)

So Pete have you've tried it yet and your results?


----------



## Pete (Jan 20, 2000)

helped quite a bit but made me drowsy so I stopped


----------

